# First vet appointment!



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

We had our first vet appointment and Vida (10 week old female) was told that she's the "perfect picture of puppy health"!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is great! Are you going to post a photo of Vida?


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

These are the 2 best pictures I have of Vida. She rarely sits still long enough for me to grab my phone, let alone for me to take a picture.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome news! And I can relate, I have to live with my camera next to me to catch every "Kodak Moment" in the moment. If I have to get up to get the camera the dog follows!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Lovely pup. Vida looks so angelic sitting so nicley and on her down/stay.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. The only reason she's sitting that nicely is because off camera I'm holding a peanut butter pumpkin treat. Most of the time she tries to make as much noise as possible.


----------



## scout172 (Sep 14, 2013)

She is cute.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

What a healthy adorable puppy. Haha I get what you mean. I have to hold something most if the time too to get my pup to hold still n pose for the camera.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

